# New Pictures



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are photos of the colt project. I Had a Bobtail intaled, beaver tail, stipple front and rear, Low Sweep safety, sights,trigger,mp3 internals and frame. rogard the slide.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking lady you got there.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt023 Do you need someone to test it for you? :drooling:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet pistol, my apprentice. The two-tone looks outstanding in that traditional Jeff Cooper way. Just curious why you went with a long trigger, since your fingers are as stubby as mine?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Really nice looking. I have a lot of friends that don't care a lot for the two tone 1911 but I have always thought that they were pretty damn cool. If it shoots as well as she looks ya got a really nice one there:smt023:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Mr Bill. How does it shoot? Good luck with it.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Nice...
When can we expect a range report?
:smt033


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice!!:smt023
Scott


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Oooooh, a "Contemporary 1911"...

Sweet.

I love the clean look. If Chip Foose built a 1911....?

JBW


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

*well I shot it.*

It shot well. The flat bobtail mainspring is so comfortable in my hand. The new sights are easy to pick up, and the trigger is OUTSTANDING. Sights were dead on out of the box.

I went with the longer trigger to save a couple of dollars. The Gunsmith had one on hand for 1/2 the cost. With the thin grips (Temporary panels, I have some coming from Esmeralda) relief cut and high grip safety, reach is good.
Other changes include, an 18 pound recoil spring, new spring kit, beveled mag well, throat and polish, lowered ejection port, dehorn all edges, dovetail front sight. 
I wanted to improve the beauty, but not at the expense of function. I tried to stay practical on the alterations.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn nice, dude! :smt023


----------

